# Acres Of Wildlife Campground, Maine - Any Reviews?



## 80Bunch (Aug 6, 2007)

This campground is located in Steep Falls, Maine....in the Sebago Lake area. Has anyone ever heard of or been to this campgound? I've been on the website and it seems nice....wooded sites, nice lake, etc. but we all know how deceiving the websites can be! I'd appreciate hearing anything at all about the campground.

TIA!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi 80bunch,
I hope someone has some info on this cg I agree the website looks great!!


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

I am originally from Maine and I spent many a summer in the Sebago Lakes area vacationing with my family. That whole area is absolutely beautiful! I also agree the site looks great. I don’t think you can go wrong going to that area. If thing don’t work out at that CG there are quite a few places out there. Long Lake which is right next to Sebago has a couple areas also. Don’t lock yourself down to any one area make a road trip out of it and head up the coast (route 1). Be prepared for cold water!


----------



## 80Bunch (Aug 6, 2007)

Yeah, I agree....the website does look really nice. We went ahead and booked a 5-night stay and the person I spoke to on the phone was very helpful and pleasant. I'll try to remember to post some information when we return!

Paul: We are planning on taking a day-trip over to the Wells/Ogunquit area which looks like an hour or so drive from the campground. It's funny you mention Long Lake....when I was a kid, my family camped for 2 weeks every year at Long Lake Campground. I think it's a condo development now though.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I spent a few summers on Long lake and Sabago lake as a kid. We lived up thier in West Buxton. I remember the was was crystal clear, cold and tons of pine trees around. I cant remember where we camped though. Most everyone in the state of Maine is pleaseant....now around DC its just the opposite. Let us know how the campground is, I plan of taking a trip up their. Hit Old Orchard beach then to the lakes for a while. Go to LL Bean, portland lighthouse and the desert of Maine. My family has never seen the beauty of Maine.


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

Old Orchard beach bring a wet suit!!!!!!!!!!! Was there last year the water was sooooooo cold numbed the body!!! The place was so cool!!! But what not in Maine!!! Great State to see, needed more then a week there!!!


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

What month were you their. I was thinking Late July or early August. Hopeing it warmed up by then. I figured I would need 2 weeks for a good trip. Thats 2 days up and 2 back for travel and 10 days camping.


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

Yup, the water will be cold! When I was a kid we would play in the ocean until our lips turned blue, and then our parents would make us get out the water. The warmest I have seen the water at O.B. was 63 if I recall correctly. L.L. Bean is not the same anymore. I remember the old days when you had go up a crooked stair case and you would be greeted by a huge moose. They made the Maine Hunting Shoe in the basement and you could watch them if you got there while they were at work. They were really proud of their stuff back then and they use to promote made in Maine or the US. Now… In my opinion it is a big commercialized placed filled with stuff (I am being nice in my description) from China.


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

July 1 2007 and everyone was blue!!!! Same here everything was made in China!!!! at ll bean


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

80Bunch said:


> Yeah, I agree....the website does look really nice. We went ahead and booked a 5-night stay and the person I spoke to on the phone was very helpful and pleasant. I'll try to remember to post some information when we return!
> 
> Paul: We are planning on taking a day-trip over to the Wells/Ogunquit area which looks like an hour or so drive from the campground. It's funny you mention Long Lake....when I was a kid, my family camped for 2 weeks every year at Long Lake Campground. I think it's a condo development now though.


Rent a boat and go through the Songo Locks. Its pretty cool..


----------



## KurtR (May 8, 2004)

We went 3 years ago, don't be fooled by the lake pictures it's a small pond. Looked very dirty my wife would not let my son go in it, everyone has different taste in campgrounds, we just dont plan on going back!!


----------

